# Axeman kicks dude's ass; Featured on local TV



## Burvol (Mar 24, 2009)

I just watched the local 10 o'clock FOX 12 Portland broadcast, and noticed one of the axeman was mentioned for beating up a another guy at a party. I believe it was Levi.


----------



## windthrown (Mar 24, 2009)

Yah, it was Levi Borwn on AxMen. The 11:00 news had a longer report on it. 

Vernonia had a murder last week too. Not a nice place of late. 

Tonight they added that rural Oregon has upward of a 20% unemployment rate. Rivaling the rate of the great depression.


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 24, 2009)

That stinks,the unemployment rate and Levi getting in trouble. I like him.


----------



## JCBearss (Mar 24, 2009)

What was it that Dwayne said to his son in the first episoid

"Only for things you need to know. Fallin, Fightin, Buckin, and F*&%in."

Quote for the ages


----------



## Burvol (Mar 24, 2009)

The guy he beat up looked like he had boots to the head. Him and his brother looked liked little punks. I was laughing, that's why you don't run your mouth to a logger. 90% of them are capable of hurting you in some way.


----------



## xcr440 (Mar 24, 2009)

They both got what they deserved. Seems if they would have let levi leave, none of this would of happened. They wanted to throw down with him and lost. Move on with your life and bad decision.


----------

